# Internet sharing with xbox 360



## LessThanJaker1 (Jul 11, 2008)

hey guys. After buying 2 pci ethernet cards for my G5 mac, i finally found one that was compatible. This card is wired, no wireless here. How do i set my G5 so it will asign a 2nd IP address so i can use xbox live on my xbox 360. I set internet sharing, but it still won't assign an IP to the PCI card.  Any help would get great. Thanks yall.

G5 osx 10.3.9


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 12, 2008)

Unless you have that card connected to a DHCP server, your computer won't assign an IP address to that card.   You must connect the XBox to that card via an ethernet cable, then use the XBox dashboard to assign yourself an IP address.

I think you're thinking about this backward -- your G5 isn't responsible for assigning an IP address to the card; rather, the XBox is responsible for picking it's own IP address.


----------



## LessThanJaker1 (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks for the reply. I do have the xbox connected via ethernet cable. I have my cable modem going into the built in ethernet on the g5. The xbox is connected to the PCI adapter i installed. I have my internet sharing settings as followed: 
&#8226;Share your connection from [built-in Ethernet
&#8226;To computers using [PCI Ethernet Slot 3, Port 2
I've also set it to: [PCI Ethernet ....] AND [Built-in Ethernet]
but neither one works.
Thanks for helping me out here bud!


----------



## Qion (Jul 12, 2008)

You'll have to set the 360 up manually... it's a pain, but it works. Set your IP address as a static one on the Xbox with the same subnet/router as your G5. The Xbox will NOT work using DHCP.

This is how I learned to do it: 

http://www.joystiq.com/2006/07/17/how-to-share-your-macs-internet-connection-with-your-xbox/


----------



## LessThanJaker1 (Jul 13, 2008)

hellz yea! thanks a lot!!! HUGH sigh of releif when i watched the xbox test say, IP confirmed, instead of FAILED! Here's what helped me out


----------

